# E/M same day as LHC



## brandyleigh23 (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a patient that was admitted for chest pain. Cardiology was then consulted. I billed the initial consult. During this visit, determination for cardiac cath was made and scheduled for the next day. I billed for the cardiac cath the next day. 

The cardiologist has a progress note documented as a follow up visit after the cardiac cath was performed the same day. I don't believe we can bill for another E/M unless he documents an unrelated reason to the cath that he is seeing the patient for.. And in this case he does not.

Would it be correct not to bill for the subsequent visit performed the same day as the cath?

Just double checking myself..

Thank you,


----------



## HEMINGWAYT (Sep 24, 2013)

You are correct, it would not be appropriate to bill for a f/u E/M visit on the same day as the cath.


----------



## brandyleigh23 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you Tammy


----------



## HeartGod (Dec 17, 2013)

What if there is a follow up visit done before the cath on the same day of the cath, and the follow up note addresses other medical issues (such as hypertension) that are not the reason for the cath.


----------



## lriesser (Feb 20, 2014)

What about a follow up visit the next day in which results are reviewed, and medical decision making is used to determine what the next step for the patient is? There is no global so the visit wouldn't be considered within the global period but we are trying to determine if it is appropriate to bill for an E/M the day after a cath. 
If the patient is seen and only results are reviewed, we think no. But if results are reviewed and an Expanded exam is performed and then the provider uses MDM to move forward with treatment, is this billable?


----------



## MARCYL (Feb 20, 2014)

You can bill for a day after the cath no problem


----------

